# Patio Diet cola and diet pepsi again sorry



## splante (Feb 18, 2012)

sorry here I go again
 New addition one 16 oz Patio diet cola bottle and a 10 oz 1964 diet pepsi, The 10 oz Patio diet cola is not a new addition.
 Hope Iam not coming across as obsessed with this patio diet stuff but just trying to educate others on what I feel is an over looked bottle that you do not see on ebay everyday (meaning the patio diet cola)

 The Patio Diet Cola was only produced for ONLY 6 months in 1963, It was replaced as Diet pepsi in 1964. Shown they date 1963 and 1964 respectfully. Other Patio flavors were produced but all went away in the early 70's The white lettering on the Patio and siet pepsi almost match word for word.


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 18, 2012)

THANK YOU ..ANOTHER FEW ADDED TO MY WANT LIST ..BEAUTIFUL BOTTLES


----------



## daven2nl (Feb 19, 2012)

I find a different style of Patio soda bottle out here on Guam:

 http://www.n2nl.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/tlp5.jpg

 The bottle is a similar size and shape to the WW2 era beer bottles that are laying around everywhere in the jungle.  I suspect these are a type for overseas bottling.


----------



## splante (Feb 19, 2012)

daven do you have a picture of the base of that bottle or did you leave that bottle behind?


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 19, 2012)

I DIDN'T ASK BEFORE... BUT ARE THERE ANY EXTRAS...?  ALWAY INTERESTED IN A DIFFERENT BOTTLE..


----------



## daven2nl (Feb 20, 2012)

I left that one behind but next time I'm in the area I'll grab one to see what's on the base.  I checked previously and I believe they have the standard Duraglass markings with a 1964 date, which would make sense.  I don't have to dig anything here on Guam; it is all coral limestone a few inches down.  I have found nothing pre-war but tons of wartime and post-war stuff laying around on top of the ground in old dumps since reclaimed by jungle.

 There are a couple bottlers here on Guam; the Pepsi products were probable bottled here.

 -Dave


----------



## splante (Feb 20, 2012)

tjsjhart
 as far as extras not at this time,only have 2 of each size(patio 10oz 16oz) if I come across a third Ill let you know


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 20, 2012)

THANKS I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT...


----------

